# Definitions : CEO, MD, President, Chairman etc



## Squonk (14 Aug 2006)

Hello, I'm toying with the idea of setting up a business. A point of curiosity to me is the title given to the 'owner' of the business. There seems to be a variety of titles that seem to be used interchangeably to me at least e.g CEO, MD etc. So, as a sole trader, what can I call myself and does it depend on the legal status of the business (e.g. a Ltd company etc). Thanks in advance.


----------



## bazermc (14 Aug 2006)

Squonk said:


> Hello, I'm toying with the idea of setting up a business. A point of curiosity to me is the title given to the 'owner' of the business. There seems to be a variety of titles that seem to be used interchangeably to me at least e.g CEO, MD etc. So, as a sole trader, what can I call myself and does it depend on the legal status of the business (e.g. a Ltd company etc). Thanks in advance.


 
As a sole trader you would be a Proprietor, where as with a limited company you would be a director, assuming you appoint yourself director.  Therefor if as director you were the main director you would be the MD or managing director
Titles like CEO and chairman are lift for bigger companies where lines of division and rank are clearly visible.


----------



## Numbs (14 Aug 2006)

I was in the same position myself a few months ago. I'm a sole trader whose business is consultancy. Proprietor felt more like a shop owner to me, which is fine if that is your business. If anybody asks, I say I'm the owner, but for official things such as business cards, I don't actually use a title, since none seem to suit. This may change as the size of your business increases of course.


----------



## podowd (16 Aug 2006)

Titles don't usually mean a whole lot and if you're acting as a sole trader it may be evident from your business card as it won't mention the word Limited. If you feel a title is needed and don't want to call yourself the proprietor you could use the word Manager - General Manager, Operations Manager, Sales Manager, Business Developement Manager or whatever. If you do establish a limited company you could call yourself the General Operations Director which you can shorten to GOD!!


----------



## ClubMan (16 Aug 2006)

podowd said:


> Titles don't usually mean a whole lot


Other than "Director" which has a specific legal meaning.


----------



## cnu (17 Aug 2006)

In my opinion,

I think, A CEO is elected by a board of directors.  [You may or may not be share holder]

MD: is broadly used for UK based limited companies.  He role would be like any other director and a senior manager [he will be a share holder, may not be the one with majority of shares]

President and chairman:  I dont know 

Tried googling and its more confusing!


----------



## dontaskme (17 Aug 2006)

If it´s your company you can give yourself any job title you please - Chief Guru Guy, Numero Uno Honcho, Vice Executive etc. 

Chairman is chairman of the board of directors. 

President is usually used in American companies, not sure if it actually means anything - Vice President is pretty meaningless in any case.

CEO is currently fashionable but I think the equivalent role was known as Managing Director not that long ago.

German companies have two boards and so have a Chairman of the supervisory board and Chairman of the management board, which corresponds to the CEO.


----------



## RainyDay (19 Aug 2006)

cnu said:


> MD: is broadly used for UK based limited companies.  He role would be like any other director and a senior manager [he will be a share holder, may not be the one with majority of shares]


It's not unusual for the MD of a family-owned or otherwise privately owned company NOT to have any shareholding.


----------



## Squonk (19 Aug 2006)

Wollie said:


> Firstly, I don't want to be harsh but I would have some concerns on the prospects for for the success of your business if one of your main concerns at the start is what to call yourself. Out of interest, I set up my own business some time ago and called myself "Principal". It would seem a bit OTT to call yourself CEO, President, Chairman, Managing Director, etc. if there's no-one other than yourself.


 As I said in the original post, my concern for the title is "a point of curiosity"...it is not a "main concern". From the feedback I've received I think its best if I give myself no title....or just call myself Mr. Squonk!


----------



## liteweight (19 Aug 2006)

It really depends on the business. How about Mr. Squonk - Head Honcho!!


----------



## Squonk (20 Aug 2006)

liteweight said:


> It really depends on the business. How about Mr. Squonk - Head Honcho!!


 You're right..let's keep it simple ...how about King Squonk!


----------



## liteweight (20 Aug 2006)

Squonk said:


> You're right..let's keep it simple ...how about King Squonk!



I can see the TV adverts now!!


----------



## dexter (20 Aug 2006)

i was actually curious about the same thing. Within our family owned business there are 3 principal share holders if that's the correct terminology but i am the one who actually runs the business, the other 2 (my brother and sister) have little to do.


i didn't know either how to describe the arrangement.


----------



## pmerric (17 Nov 2009)

As a creator of a business, especially if one is serious about leading its successful development...Founder/CEO is fine regardless of size. We have to get over our fears of becoming more than what we think we deserve to be at the moment...most successful people understand that you must have a vision of what you want to be, and to step into that role mentally and outwardly as well. Most businesses fail due to lack of vision, lack of planning, and many times lack of how serious the owner is about his/her leadership/ "chief" role in the business. If a person goes into his/her company thinking and acting like a CEO...then he/she should call themselves that, plus success is closer at hand for them. If a person is a creator of the business, then founder is perfect...you were there as the idea came about and made it come to fruition. The ones who are the most  successful in their business are normally bold enough to step into that chief role, or they will have a harder time growing the business to its full potential.


----------

